# Vermilion



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I read a vague online report of some steelies showing up in the V , anyone have any luck there yet ?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm. East is better early in the season.....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmm. East is better early in the season.....




Yeah I know. The V is really the only one I know I can travel to and even its a little far right now. If I thought I had a decent chance I may be able to take a day off and take a trip so I guess its just wishful thinking and I should save what time off I have left for later , but curious to know if there were any catches there especially after the recent rains.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Hit mill hollow yesterday, got a brief hook up and it was spat. Too low and clear. Needs blown out again. I'd imagine power lines is producing. Too early yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't waste your time IMO. I went Friday after work to a slow 80 flow just to try. Saw not a fish roll (I was down low) and the water was super slow. Some buddies landed a few over the weekend but they are smaller PA mutts. The ground needs to get saturated. In other words we need more rain and cold before the manistees show up in any, what I call; fishable numbers. I doubt I'll go there until November.

I always want to jump the gun early. I did catch one last week on the rocky but even that river doesn't have many. I'm going to MI on my next hunt for chrome.

In other words; if you have limited days to take off dont waste your time


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> Don't waste your time IMO. I went Friday after work to a slow 80 flow just to try. Saw not a fish roll (I was down low) and the water was super slow. Some buddies landed a few over the weekend but they are smaller PA mutts. The ground needs to get saturated. In other words we need more rain and cold before the manistees show up in any, what I call; fishable numbers. I doubt I'll go there until November.
> 
> I always want to jump the gun early. I did catch one last week on the rocky but even that river doesn't have many. I'm going to MI on my next hunt for chrome.
> 
> In other words; if you have limited days to take off dont waste your time





Yeah thats kinda what i figured. Its getting that time of year when i gotta start looking at the limited remaining time off work i have left and planning to get the most use out of it possible. Have to reserve a day or two for ice as well in case we get fishable ice this year. Supposed to get an extra week vacation this coming year starting in february so that will help.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

How fast does the river tend to get blown out when it rains? If weather permits, I hope to kayak and troll the mouth of the river in search of chrome and eyes. I want to make sure I'll be able to paddle back to the boat launch though. With the rains coming this weekend, I'm not sure how that will work out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It depends on how much rain we get. At the mouth it shouldn't be too bad but I can't say for sure. It's pretty deep there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Had a buddy go to mill hollow on Monday and he caught three. You will never catch fish if you don't go out and try! Just because it is not perfect conditions, doesn't mean that all the fish disappear.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

What method/bait or fly was your buddy using????


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Was up at mill hollow this morning seen 4 or 5 fish roll but no hookups 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Went yesterday afternoon, caught one nice 27'' by route 2 on jig and maggot. Only fished for about two hours.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Went up there friday, went 2-2 on my First try on Center pin...so im very happy.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Good to see some of you are having some luck.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Went today even though it was super low and super clear! Covered a lot of water and didn't get any, but right when I was fishing one side of a log jam a guy came up and fished the other side....he caught two in his first two casts! So close yet so far.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

mischif said:


> Went today even though it was super low and super clear! Covered a lot of water and didn't get any, but right when I was fishing one side of a log jam a guy came up and fished the other side....he caught two in his first two casts! So close yet so far.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well atleast you were close.


----------

